# Haters Gunna Hate.



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 25, 2016)

I've always liked bike baskets. I've never found one I liked enough to put on a bike until now.

I collect old bicycle photos and 9 times out of 10, bikes back in the day were equipped with aftermarket baskets. If you ride, they really are functional.

So I pulled this set out of the dirt on a pick the other day. I like how they curve with the wheel and how it has rubber spacers made into the bracket to protect the fender paint.

Anyways, I hooked them up and made wood inserts. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MantonSmith (Aug 26, 2016)

I like it.


----------



## Barto (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't know about anyone else, but I like it as well


----------



## the2finger (Aug 26, 2016)

Kinda ruins the lines of the three gill. Call me a sexist but baskets belong on girl bikes


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 26, 2016)

the2finger said:


> Kinda ruins the lines of the three gill. Call me a sexist but baskets belong on girl bikes




Hey, I didn't chose that title for no reason. It's all good. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 26, 2016)

Tyler I'm gonna have to be in the hater camp on this one! Unless you have a paper route I can't see a good reason to put a basket on it. V/r Shawn


----------



## bairdco (Aug 26, 2016)

Homeless can collectors would love those baskets.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 26, 2016)

I've never seen those saddle baskets with the fender profile curve before.
That's kind of cool!
 I'm not digging the water heater strap material going over the back fender though.
 The rubber bumpers are still going to leave marks on the paint, and years from now, some future owner is going to wonder, what dumb ass hung a set of saddle baskets with water heater strap across the back fender and screwed up the paint.
Just kidding, of course.
If you think you're going to use them, then I say, go for it!

One of the local bikes shops used to run a special. He'd put a bell and a basket on your bike and guarantee that you'd use both before you got home, or the next tune up was free.
He was right, but he still had to give out too many free tune ups, so he quit doing that.


----------



## the2finger (Aug 26, 2016)

If I put a basket on my three fill it would probably break its chain in protest


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 26, 2016)

Great for swap meets and flea markets! Time to load up


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 26, 2016)

Anyone have any streamers for sale?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 26, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Tyler I'm gonna have to be in the hater camp on this one! Unless you have a paper route I can't see a good reason to put a basket on it. V/r Shawn




What's a paper route?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 26, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> I've never seen those saddle baskets with the fender profile curve before.
> That's kind of cool!
> I'm not digging the water heater strap material going over the back fender though.
> The rubber bumpers are still going to leave marks on the paint, and years from now, some future owner is going to wonder, what dumb ass hung a set of saddle baskets with water heater strap across the back fender and screwed up the paint.
> ...





I don't like bells.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 26, 2016)

I like the feedback guys! Got lots of laughs. 

This weekend I'm taking the fiancé on a ride through Atlanta and will need the baskets. We'll see what happens to them after this weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm not a hater... I put a basket on my 36 Packard to take my stuff to the beach. 
I will say use it or lose it.


----------



## Springer Tom (Aug 26, 2016)

A paper route is where you wipe your butt........


----------



## bairdco (Aug 26, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> I don't like bells.




I like bells when I'm riding at the beach on the crowded boardwalk.

But you need to ride directly behind pedestrians when you use it. When you ring the bell, they'll jump to either side. unless you're using the bell to run over people. Then you just haul ass up on them and start ringing it like quasimodo.

And if you have a basket, you can steal all their stuff after you knock them unconscious.


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 26, 2016)

They would look lots better with some of those plastic birds, I used to have a couple pair but Shawn talked me outta them...


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 26, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> They would look lots better with some of those plastic birds, I used to have a couple pair but Shawn talked me outta them...




I think I have a nos set I got from you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfhschwinn (Aug 26, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> What's a paper route?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its something young boys did back in the day to earn money to buy themselves things they wanted- the bikes we collect today! Unfortunately parents hand kids money nowadays without making them earn it so they have no respect for a dollar and become to lazy to go out and earn anything

Saddle baskets look cool- I have a set that came on my 65 lime green stingray I would have loved to leave them on but they take up to much room. It looks cool on your bike.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Aug 26, 2016)

I would wrap the strap in an old racing tube maybe a 27 inch so the paint would be protected


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 26, 2016)

sfhschwinn said:


> Its something young boys did back in the day to earn money to buy themselves things they wanted- the bikes we collect today! Unfortunately parents hand kids money nowadays without making them earn it so they have no respect for a dollar and become to lazy to go out and earn anything
> 
> Saddle baskets look cool- I have a set that came on my 65 lime green stingray I would have loved to leave them on but they take up to much room. It looks cool on your bike.





Yeah, although a paper routes aren't anything I grew up around, I actually do know what they are. Just teasing Shawn, I'm 21 so most people my age have never heard of a paper route. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfhschwinn (Aug 26, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Yeah, although a paper routes aren't anything I grew up around, I actually do know what they are. Just teasing Shawn, I'm 21 so most people my age have never heard of a paper route.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I figured you knew what they were but I wanted to make a smart a$$ funny comment haha. I am 23 so not far off!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 26, 2016)

sfhschwinn said:


> I figured you knew what they were but I wanted to make a smart a$$ funny comment haha. I am 23 so not far off!




I never knew anyone growing up with a paper route. Did you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfhschwinn (Aug 26, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> I never knew anyone growing up with a paper route. Did you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



think my dad or one of his brothers had one I will have to ask him


----------



## ricobike (Aug 26, 2016)

Has anyone ever said "that cycletruck has a basket, i'll pass"?


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 26, 2016)

I had a Wald saddle basket rack on my Cycletruck for awhile, and I loved the way it looked.
That thing was cargo central with that combination.
But as much of a beast as a Cycletruck is, it became Godzilla with that rack/basket combo, so I took it off, and have been trying to pawn off that rack every since.
I even offered to give it away at the last swap meet and nobody wanted it.
Now I use it as a catch all for loose items in the back of my truck.
So they do come in handy even when they're not mounted on a bike.


----------



## Junkhunter (Aug 26, 2016)

They had small trailers for some of the larger paper routes. They pop up for sale every now and then. They usually have the name of the newspaper stenciled on the side. Maybe someone has a pic of one.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 26, 2016)

I think I must have the weekday route and you've got the Sunday job...
Use canvas straps as they came, that metal pipe tape is a disaster waiting to happen.
I ended up taking mine off as it was tougher to swing my leg over and mount and I like easy access.
Chris


----------



## higgens (Aug 26, 2016)

Needs a front basket as well


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 23, 2016)

Anyone like a basket or two?


----------

